# New Zealand White breeders in Arizona?



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm finally getting back into breeding rabbits (which I did as a kid) and am looking for someone who has New Zealand Whites in the Phoenix area or anywhere around within reason. I've been looking through all the clubs, associations, Craig's List, etc. and haven't found any.

If you know of anyone or could point me in the right direction, I'd really appreciate it.

I look forward to getting things going and contributing here on the forum.

Thanks!


----------



## dewey (Jan 29, 2011)

I have pure NZ whites with pedigrees.  

Also have NZ/CA cross, with some ready to go.  

Some pure NZ's will be ready in spring.  

If you want pure NZ's right now (with pedigrees) I might be able to help out with that.

I'm usually on the BYC sister site.


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 30, 2011)

Try the ARBA website, www.arba.net, they'll have all the breeder listings and such.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks dewey, I'll PM you.

cattlecait, I did try arba.net without any success. Not much listed there for Arizona. Thank you though, I do appreciate it.


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 31, 2011)

If you select the Breeds tab on the left side of ARBA's main home page, you can scroll down and click on the picture of the New Zealand. That will take you to their specialty club. Hope this helps more!


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 31, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> If you select the Breeds tab on the left side of ARBA's main home page, you can scroll down and click on the picture of the New Zealand. That will take you to their specialty club. Hope this helps more!


Sorry, nevermind. I went to look and theres none in Arizona.


----------



## dewey (Jan 31, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> cattlecait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a ARBA member in Arizona and I have NZW's.  There's a couple of us here.  Not everyone lists on site.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 1, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> cattlecait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How far are you fom NM?  I'm looking for some better does.  I got a couple from a lady near here but I don't really like them.  I just haven't been abe to find anything better.


----------

